# Thank you all! My recent projects.



## solar_plasma (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi my friends,
I just wanted to let you know about my recent project and a lot of what I learned here helps me having a lot deeper understanding of its chemistry. I hope you guys are fine! This forum will always be a place, where I feel a bit like being home.

A little 60L school aquarium with a CO2 furtilizing by dissolving it into the water by bowl with a calculated areal:



Computer aided monitoring by Pasco equipment will follow. Further I found several sources about diy furtilizers and analysis.

My 750L tank at home:



And its population. I bought them last summer when they wher about 6cm, now they are about 14cm.
5 months ago:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntQlbJoA4YM&t=9s

Now:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGZxB27Xo5I


I learned so much about chemistry from and with you guys, I guess even more, than in school and education and most of all I learned humility - the more I know, the more I know, how much I don't know. And I learned the difference between knowing and believing. And I learned to keep things simple, - complicated they get by themselves.

Thank you!

Have fun!
Björn


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice to see you again Björn! I spent many years raising tropicals. Big fish with little mouths take a lot of attention. Good job keeping them going. My last tank was a 50 gallon marine. Very expensive hobby. It really sucks when you lose a couple of hundred dollars worth of your babies to disease in just a day or two.  Best of luck with them.

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks brilliant mate. 8) 8) 

Jon


----------

